# Stool Testing Samples?



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what the form of the stool has to do with being able to do an accurate test on them? Three day testing, and was told by the GI, that the stool has to be soft. Has anybody else been told this, or what about you girls and guys that have IBS-C???


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

When I got to play that little number they were looking for parasites and they got what I gave. When you're not functioning right it seems kinda strange for them to get 'picky'.


----------



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

That's exactly what I thought. Like we know from one day to the next, how we're going to be performing! LOL Just glad I'm not the one doing the testing!


----------



## KATHLEENE (Nov 14, 2002)

HI WHEN I HAD TO DO THE STOOL THING, MY DR. SAID THAT IF IT IS PARASITES THEN THAT IT WHAT WAS WRONG WITH ME. BUT I DIDN'T. DOING THAT WAS REALLY SCARY FOR ME TO DOSEE YOU SOON KATHLEEN


----------

